# Duduk improvisation



## Herman Witkam (Jul 6, 2005)

This is a short recording of me improvising on Duduk.
http://www.herman-witkam.com/garritandemos/duduk.mp3

I've been playing for 2 months now.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds *great*! From your playing, I can tell you've been listening to traditional music. Great tone and much expression, bravo. Now I know who to call next time I need a Duduk! 

Oh heck, I've just chopped up this example and am now starting a group-buy for this once-in-a-lifetime Duduk library! I'll throw in a keyswitched sampled French Horn avatar for the first 50 buyers...


----------



## gamalataki (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice sound Herman, pretty good chops for two months. Are you practicing for a RAW sampling session; hopefully :wink:


----------



## Niah (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds outstanding Herman!

Great expressiveness! It would be great as the next RAW instrument! 8)


----------



## Houseman (Jul 6, 2005)

Hello mr. Witkam, That sounds great! I played around with it and added lots of reverb for fun, sounds like gladiator.

-P


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jul 6, 2005)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Sounds *great*! From your playing, I can tell you've been listening to traditional music. Great tone and much expression, bravo. Now I know who to call next time I need a Duduk!


Thanks! Yeah - I've listened to lots of Gasparyan.



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Oh heck, I've just chopped up this example and am now starting a group-buy for this once-in-a-lifetime Duduk library! I'll throw in a keyswitched sampled French Horn avatar for the first 50 buyers...


hehe I know...I got to fix a better avatar. :D



Niah said:


> Sounds outstanding Herman!
> 
> Great expressiveness! It would be great as the next RAW instrument! 8)



I am planning to sample it, so I might record some licks too for the RAW collection. :wink:


----------



## lux (Jul 6, 2005)

very cool performance Herman.

Luca


----------



## Thonex (Jul 6, 2005)

Very Nice. I thought this was a very difficult instrument to play... no?

Good job!!

T


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 6, 2005)

Herman, you really make da dudak sing! 

It would be great to caputure this lyrical expression so that it could be played back from a sampler. The Fujara example you posted on NS was also very interesting. Both of these instruments have a very expressive range that might almost be hard to capture as a playble sample. They must both be fun instruments to play.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jul 6, 2005)

Thonex said:


> Very Nice. I thought this was a very difficult instrument to play... no?
> 
> Good job!!
> 
> T



Thanks Andrew - Well, it is. I've played similar instruments though, so that made it easier for me to start. 



synergy543 said:


> Herman, you really make da dudak sing!
> 
> It would be great to caputure this lyrical expression so that it could be played back from a sampler. The Fujara example you posted on NS was also very interesting. Both of these instruments have a very expressive range that might almost be hard to capture as a playble sample. They must both be fun instruments to play.



hehe thanks Greg  

That really cool singing vibrato is achieved by moving the instrument, which I once saw on TV in a travelling programme - lol :D 

I like the dynamic range of the Duduk. I think it would fit well in a western orchestra.


----------



## Liam (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow! That sounds amazing! Great recording quality too. That is an instrument I've always wanted to take up. Right now I only know clarinet and trumpet. (very rusty on both thanks to sample libs) 

Where were you when I was using those over used Duduk phrases in my last demo!!! :wink:


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 7, 2005)

wow, very expressive playing Herman! What a great instrument and nice performance...

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Marsdy (Jul 7, 2005)

Cool Herman, you'll be quite the virtuoso at this rate.

Only thing is, you need to multiply the reverb time by 20 and turn up the reverb level by 1000%  

P.S. Don't forget the long delays... or the low end drone... then sell it to a music library.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Jul 7, 2005)

Liam said:


> Wow! That sounds amazing! Great recording quality too. That is an instrument I've always wanted to take up. Right now I only know clarinet and trumpet. (very rusty on both thanks to sample libs)
> 
> Where were you when I was using those over used Duduk phrases in my last demo!!! :wink:



Thanks Liam - well, hearby I'm offering myself as a Duduk player for hire 

It's easier to start with Duduk if you play the clarinet. Personally I started to play it autodidactically. 



Marsdy said:


> Cool Herman, you'll be quite the virtuoso at this rate.
> 
> Only thing is, you need to multiply the reverb time by 20 and turn up the reverb level by 1000%
> 
> P.S. Don't forget the long delays... or the low end drone... then sell it to a music library.



Thanks Dave - you're right, it needs lots more reverb and delay 
In the future I'll be buying a Duduk in another key, probably a lower one, to be able to play lower drones on.


----------



## Duba (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Herman!
You?re a very talented musician!! Nice improvisation, and nice sound. This piece with a slow strings on the background could sound great!
Very cool!!
Regards
Edu


----------



## DKeenum (Jul 12, 2005)

Herman!

That was beautiful! :D


----------

